# Remind snowboard boot liners



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Curious if anyone uses these or has used them? I have some boot fitment issues and finding something that fits and holds my foot. I have been trying a bunch of different things and was curious if anyone has used these liners. My current boots are Nike Lunarendors.. 
http://remindinsoles.com/products/solution-snowboard-boot-liner?variant=2580693633


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes. Awesome. Might be less awesome if you have wide feet. They fit TIGHT. Awesome heel hold. Also very stiff. They'll turn any boot into a stiff boot, so if you like softer boots maybe not for you.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks!! I prefer things on the stiffer side. 


linvillegorge said:


> Yes. Awesome. Might be less awesome if you have wide feet. They fit TIGHT. Awesome heel hold. Also very stiff. They'll turn any boot into a stiff boot, so if you like softer boots maybe not for you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a pair of reminds I believe I purchased in spring of 2013. 

Linville is correct. They are a higher volume, stiffer liner. They made a 2-1/2 year old pair of 32 ST Boas,.. Which were mid soft when new, into a nicely stiff boot! I got another 2 seasons out of the boots. (...retired them last season as they were no longer water tight!) :grin: I transfered the Reminds into a new pair of 32's! They're still going strong. 

I do have fit problems and wear wide boots. However after heat molding the reminds. I didn't have much of an issue with them being too tight. 

You'll still need a good aftermarket insole with them. I use a Sidas custom molded insole. 

Highly recommend the Reminds!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

another vote for Remind liners here. I put some in a pair of Burton Driver X's from several years ago and now this boot is very responsive and comfortable.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome thanks again for the feedback. I pulled the trigger hopefully it helps with my quest for all day foot comfort lol. I am making some changes this year to my entire set up from bindings to my board. Hopefully this helps with all of it.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Follow-up question on Remind insoles - I just purchased last year's Flow Talon boots and I'm thinking about adding some Remind insoles. 2 Questions:

1) Is this recommended with new Flow Talons or does the stock insole do the job?
2) If Remind insoles are recommended, which sole would go best with the Talon - medic or cush? I have a mid-size arch and standard width foot. Appears the primary differences are 4 vs 3 layer insole and full vs 3/4 safeguard support.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No clue about those boots, but most factory insoles suck. I have the Medics myself.

Yeah, that probably gave you no help at all, but that's all I got. LOL!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bsarosi said:


> Follow-up question on Remind insoles - I just purchased last year's Flow Talon boots and I'm thinking about adding some Remind insoles. 2 Questions:
> 
> 1) Is this recommended with new Flow Talons or does the stock insole do the job?
> 2) If Remind insoles are recommended, which sole would go best with the Talon - medic or cush? I have a mid-size arch and standard width foot. Appears the primary differences are 4 vs 3 layer insole and full vs 3/4 safeguard support.


Both will be somewhat better than the stock insoles. 

I currently use the Cush. Medic has better arch support than the Cush but also takes up quite a bit more volume. Stay away from the Destin model, I crushed mine in 2 days riding.
Next time I will probably go for a Sole or Superfeet insole.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sole makes some great insoles. Never cared for Superfeet. No cushioning at all. I do use them for my dress shoes because they're so low volume, because no cushioning.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like it's a question of Sole vs Remind. It seems Soles run a little more but it sounds like they may be a step up. Only challenge is figuring out which one for snowboard boots and sizing...I'm a 9.5 so I guess I'd get the 9.5-10 and trim it as needed. Any recommendations for what goes well with snowboard boots in terms of cushion and fit? Guessing ones with Softec are best.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Sole that I use is the Ed Viesturs Signature model. I'd say that imit and the Remind Medic are fairly comparable. I wouldn't say one is significantly better than the other. I've never tested it, but I'm honestly not sure I could tell the difference between them if you didn't tell me which was which.


----------

